# 1D X won't wake from sleep



## Waterloo (Aug 18, 2012)

I've been a long time watcher of the canonrumors and forum websites. My first post here.

I'm trying to narrow down a problem I am having with my 1D X and EF 180 f3.5 L Macro being used with the EF 1.4x III Extender. If the camera goes into sleep mode it won't wake up by pushing the shutter button. Turning the power switch OFF and back to ON the camera is unresponsive (it won't turn back ON). Removing the lens and Extender from the camera and reattaching them, the camera comes back to normal operation. Also removing the lens from the Extender (leaving the Extender on the camera) operation comes back. (Edit: Turning the camera OFF and back ON before it goes into sleep also results in normal operation.) With the Macro lens alone operation is normal.

I have tried this combination of lens and Extender on my 7D and 5D Mark III and it works perfectly. Using the Extender with my EF 500mm f4 L IS and EF 70-200 f2.8 L II IS on the 1D X, again operation is normal.

Does anyone have this combination of lens, camera and Extender who could duplicate what I am seeing?

I have contacted Canon through E-mails and they don't have a resolution for me yet.

Thanks in advance for any help you may have to offer.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Aug 18, 2012)

Waterloo said:


> I've been a long time watcher of the canonrumors and forum websites. My first post here.
> 
> I'm trying to narrow down a problem I am having with my 1D X and EF 180 f3.5 L Macro being used with the EF 1.4x III Extender. If the camera goes into sleep mode it won't wake up by pushing the shutter button. Turning the power switch OFF and back to ON the camera is unresponsive (it won't turn back ON). Removing the lens and Extender from the camera and reattaching them, the camera comes back to normal operation. Also removing the lens from the Extender (leaving the Extender on the camera) operation comes back. With the Macro lens alone operation is normal.
> 
> ...



You may have discovered a new bug.


----------



## Waterloo (Aug 19, 2012)

Yes, if someone else can confirm that the problem is consistent with my what I am seeing. Canon seems to be unaware at this point.


----------



## charlesa (Aug 19, 2012)

I have noticed the same difficulty in waking the camera body from sleep mode with most lenses of mine. Up till now it happened several times with the fisheye, the 70-200 mm, the 135 mm f/2 and the 400 mm prime as well... did not enjoy that one during a fast-paced waterpolo match...


----------



## Richard Lane (Aug 19, 2012)

How long do you guys have the Auto Power Off set for? Why don't you just set the timer longer for now.

I have all of my cameras set for 15 minutes, so I haven't noticed any problems. The batteries last very long regardless.

However, I agree it should wake up with the shutter press. 

Rich


----------



## Waterloo (Aug 19, 2012)

Richard Lane said:


> How long do you guys have the Auto Power Off set for? Why don't you just set the timer longer for now.
> 
> I have all of my cameras set for 15 minutes, so I haven't noticed any problems. The batteries last very long regardless.
> 
> ...


Yes that is the obvious workaround. Set the Auto Power Off to a longer time or completely disable it at least with that lens Extender combination. 

When I get a chance I am going to borrow my friends Extenders (1.4 and 2x) and see if the problem still persists.


----------



## Richard Lane (Aug 19, 2012)

Yes, of course. 

If you tell me how long you have the shut off set for I'll try it on mine!

Also note if the power switch was turned to On or Lock, before power off. It shouldn't matter, if you're using the shutter button to wake up the camera, but if it's a bug then we need to check both. 

I wonder if it's related to the AFMA bug? Do you have AFMA in conjunction with AF points linked to orientation?

Rich


----------



## charlesa (Aug 19, 2012)

I have mine set to 1 minute, and the battery drains quite quickly, 10 hours of shooting and it is down and out. My switch is usually On or Off, mostly never in lock position.


----------



## Waterloo (Aug 19, 2012)

Richard Lane said:


> Yes, of course.
> 
> If you tell me how long you have the shut off set for I'll try it on mine!
> 
> ...



I had it set to both 1 and 2 minutes and the power switch to ON. AFMA wasn't set for that lens when I discovered the problem. I have since set the AFMA as an "experiment" and have seen no difference. Also the Orientation Linked AF Point is set to Same for Both.


----------



## Cannon Man (Aug 19, 2012)

I had that issue a few times on my other 1DIV but it was only that day and never came back again.

I keep all my cameras at 1 sec sleep.


----------



## Richard Lane (Aug 19, 2012)

I don't have the 180mm macro, so far I tried it with the 135mm f/2 +1.4XII @ 1 min and 2 min and I couldn't reproduce the problem.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Aug 19, 2012)

When the 1DX wouldn't wake from sleep, are you sure you didn't try this on a Monday moring? ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Waterloo (Aug 19, 2012)

Some more observations: If the camera "locks up" and won't come out of sleep removing the battery briefly will reset it. And, I just returned from my friends house where I tried her Extender 1.4x III (same as mine) with the 180 Macro and the results were exactly the same. I also tried the 8 lenses I own, 3 of which will take an Extender and still the not waking only happens with the 180 Macro and the 1.4x III Extender combination.

I also just received an E-mail from Canon saying they had never seen this problem and to send the camera, lens and Extender to them. They did not offer to pay for the shipping and insurance. If they have never seen the problem then how can they fix it? I "firmly" believe it is a firmware problem and I am not willing to be a Guinea Pig and have them sit on my equipment until Canon Japan comes out with updated firmware. In the meantime I have 2 workarounds: Change the Power Off settings or use the 180 Macro and Extender on my 5D Mark III where I should probably be using it anyway.


----------



## Richard Lane (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks for reporting this issue! It sounds like you may have found another bug in the firmware.

If I understand you correctly it happened on your friends 1DX, her 1.4xIII, but you used your 180mm Macro, and not hers?

It would be great if others can test this with the same set-up above as you did, just in case something is wrong with your Canon 180mm Macro lens. I understand it works on your 5DIII, but you know how these bugs work. 

Can others please test this combination and report it back here and/or to Canon?

Thanks,
Rich


----------



## Waterloo (Aug 20, 2012)

No, I wasn't clear on that. The only variable was the use of her Extender. Otherwise it was my 1D x and 180 Macro. We also tried her II series 2x Extender and it worked normally as expected since the II series does not have the "chip" in it.

Yes, I was hoping to get someone else to verify what I am seeing. I can't be the only one in the world who has this combination of camera, lens and Extender.


----------



## AmbientLight (Aug 20, 2012)

I have only an older Mark II 2x extender, which I sometimes use with my 180mm. I have not had any problems with that combination on my 1DX. I can't say, if there is any difference in the Mark III extenders that may not be perfectly matched to such an old lens design as the 180mm. I am not sure, but since you have found no issues combining the new extender with newer lenses or combining an older extender with the same lens and body there may be an issue here with gear not being as optimized for each other as you would wish for.


----------



## Waterloo (Aug 20, 2012)

Some more to add to the saga. I played around with the 1D X and reset everything to the factory defaults with no effect on the sleep issue. I have found removing the battery briefly will also reset the camera. And, I just got back from another friends house where we tried her Extender EF 2x III and it displays the same problem of the camera not coming out of sleep. The 2x III and my 180 Macro on her 7D and the operation was normal. It appears to me that the culprit is the 1D X and that it doesn't play well with the Series III extenders and the 180 Macro.


----------



## Waterloo (Aug 21, 2012)

AmbientLight said:


> I have only an older Mark II 2x extender, which I sometimes use with my 180mm. I have not had any problems with that combination on my 1DX. I can't say, if there is any difference in the Mark III extenders that may not be perfectly matched to such an old lens design as the 180mm. I am not sure, but since you have found no issues combining the new extender with newer lenses or combining an older extender with the same lens and body there may be an issue here with gear not being as optimized for each other as you would wish for.


I don't think it's a wish at all. I think it's an expectation when you are dealing with Canon's "Flagship" camera. If two of their lower tier cameras can work properly and as expected why can't their top tier camera do the same? Clearly Canon hasn't thouroughly tested the 1D X and some things have slipped through the cracks.


----------



## AmbientLight (Aug 21, 2012)

You are actually expecting too much. We are not living in a world, where companies invest insane amounts of money into testing their products, before they eventually get to market. It took Canon long enough as it is.

Think about development procedures. 

Canon definitely tested many lenses and lens plus extender combinations with the 1D-X. We know this from the autofocus documentation.

If you have to go through something like that in Q&A you will not likely spend a lot of time for each combination, trying to get through the procedure within good time. Will your test camera body go to sleep during such tests? I dare say it will not. Otherwise, managers may be less then happy with the work performance of those testing the combinations.

I propose a simple workaround: Configure the camera to fall asleep later. Apart from that you can still get the old extenders (used, if need be) and those are not exactly costly either.


----------



## AprilForever (Aug 21, 2012)

Sleeping Beauty! Kiss the camera...


----------



## Waterloo (Aug 21, 2012)

So, it appears the end user has been delegated as the final tester of the product......


----------



## kaihp (Aug 22, 2012)

Waterloo said:


> So, it appears the end user has been delegated as the final tester of the product......


Welcome ... to the real world!

Sure, we are all testers. Even with the resources that Canon has, it is not possible to test all combinations, all possibilities, all firmware setting, all shooting situations. How many combinations can you imagine up?

This is not just Canon having a problem - everyone in the electronics/software businesses (and since cameras went digital, they're practically a computer) has this. And then think of the guys who have to test for interoperability with other vendors, whose products have idiosyncratic bugs but YOU have to work around, 'cause "they are big guys, so your design must be wrong".


----------



## Waterloo (Aug 22, 2012)

You know I don't really disagree with any of the responses to this post. My only intent of the post was to find out if anyone else was seeing the sleep issue I've seen. If enough people were seeing it we could then make it known to Canon and ask for a fix.


----------



## AmbientLight (Aug 22, 2012)

You can safely expect they know it by now.

There are not like a million such forums to confuse anyone, so at least some Canon employees are likely to read what is posted here.

That is not to say that Canon will react with the next firmware update or anything like that, but you can assume that they will be aware.


----------



## Waterloo (Aug 23, 2012)

This is from my last E-mail correspondance with Canon today:

"We appreciate your continued correspondence regarding your EOS-1D X, Extender EF 1.4x III and EF 180mm f/3.5L Macro USM lens.

Thank you very much for the very detailed information. This is extremely helpful to us. I have forwarded this information along to the appropriate party to have this looked into. Again, thank you for taking the time to conduct these detailed tests.

Please let us know if we can be of any further assistance with your EOS-1D X, Extender EF 1.4x III and EF 180mm f/3.5L Macro USM lens. Thank you for choosing Canon."

So, it does appear they are listening. Let's see what transpires.


----------



## nightbreath (Aug 23, 2012)

Waterloo said:


> ... So, it does appear they are listening. Let's see what transpires.



I wouldn't wait for a solution in the nearest month after they spotted the issue. To apply the fix the whole round of checks should be repeated again and it usually takes a lot of time.


----------



## Richard Lane (Aug 23, 2012)

Waterloo said:


> This is from my last E-mail correspondance with Canon today:
> 
> "We appreciate your continued correspondence regarding your EOS-1D X, Extender EF 1.4x III and EF 180mm f/3.5L Macro USM lens.
> 
> Thank you very much for the very detailed information. This is extremely helpful to us.



Thanks for the update!


----------



## RLPhoto (Aug 23, 2012)

The 1Dx fell into a coma.


----------



## Waterloo (Aug 23, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> The 1Dx fell into a coma.



No. I think it would be better classified as narcolepsy.


----------

